# CWO (Ret'd) Douglas "Doug" Allison Guttin, MMM, CD (Master Gunner - RCA)



## DAA (16 Jul 2019)

GUTTIN, Douglas “Doug” Allison, CWO (Ret'd), MMM, CD, Canadian Armed Forces (Master Gunner - RCA)

Peacefully on Monday, July 8th, 2019 at the age of 78 years, Doug passed away at the Ruddy-Shenkman Hospice in Kanata.  Loving husband of Josée Valiquette. Predeceased by his first wife Phyllis Mathews (1984), his parents Max and Euphemia Guttin, and his brother Bill.  Cherished father of Kirk (Julie), Scott (Catherine) and step-son Steve (Zélie) and grandfather of Haley, Nolan, Connor and Lily-Rose.  He will be sadly missed by his brother Max (Jackie), Aunt Irene, as well as the Guttin, Allison, Mathews, Valiquette families and friends. 

Family and friends may pay respects at the Kelly Funeral Home-Kanata Chapel 580 Eagleson Road, Kanata, ON K2M 1H4  613-591-6580  on Thursday, August 1st, 2019 from 9 a.m. to 11 a.m.  A Memorial service will follow in the Chapel at 11 a.m. 

For those wishing, In Memoriam donations to the Hospice Care Ottawa or Canadian Cancer Society are greatly appreciated. Sharing memories and online condolences at www.kellyfh.ca

https://www.arbormemorial.ca/kelly/obituaries/douglas-allison-guttin/36468/


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Jul 2019)

you may be interested in this reference to Mister Guttin from the Canadian Airborne Gunner history, scheduled for publication in a very few months. In late July 1974 the Canadian Government decided to reinforce its contingent in Cyprus in response to the Turkish invasion. One of the units scheduled to deploy was the 1st Airborne Battery, RCA. As luck would have it, the battery had just gone on block leave.

"Despite being in the pre-cell phone era airborne soldiers began to report back to Edmonton in response to a recall order. Master Bombardier DA Guttin, for example, was camping in south-eastern Ontario when he got the word. Forty-two hours later he reported for duty to be told “Start clearing for Cyprus immediately and by the way you are promoted sergeant effective 1 Aug[ust].”  He was not alone in returning to Edmonton at “Rate Intense.”


----------

